

Dating app looking for a co-founder - cabmille

	Hi, my name is Julian, i&#x27;m from Switzerland and i&#x27;m looking for a co founder interested in discussing how a dating app could be cool and loved by the customer and eventually build it. I already have a lot of ideas about how to create an innovative and fast growing user base app. I studied UX and marketing, would be great having a conversation with a developer.
======
avelis
Have you nailed down: 1\. A product market fit? 2\. Accessibility channels?
3\. Monetization strategy? 4\. Competitive Advantage?

UX & marketing are pieces of the puzzle but not the whole pie. If you have all
the pieces ready above then I think you are ready to engage a developer /co-
founder.

In my experience with dating (speeddate.com) it is a lucrative business but a
very shady one depending on what line of the fence you sit on. Approach with
care.

Cheers.

~~~
cabmille
Would be interesting talking about your previous experiences. Right now i have
ideas but those ideas need to be discussed. If you are interested too we can
meet.

~~~
avelis
With my current time commitments the best I can do is email. If that doesn't
work for you then I understand. I wish you the best of success in your
venture!

------
justintocci
It is very likely you're putting off developers that would otherwise be happy
to talk to you.

You seem to indicate you are not a developer yourself, yet you think you have
ideas related to scalability. If I want someone to tell me how to do my job
then they'd need to be either a developer I want to learn from or paying me
obscene amounts of money.

~~~
Chetane
"fast growing user base" != how to scale from a technical aspect, but rather
how to acquire a lot of users quickly.

------
ctech
Hi, We are a team of experts which enabled 3 startups achieve seed round
funding in last 3 years. All the products were introduced as ideas to begin
with.

We were about to begin developing our own web app around online dating, and
did invest quite lot of time into feature analysis and wireframing initial
screens.

Let us know in case you want to have a discussion.

evaltn at gmail.

------
zoltar92
Are you solving your own problem?

What is the quantum of utility over other dating apps?

Why would you foremost like to discuss the app and only then "eventually build
it" \- why not jump right in and see if your future customers find it "cool
and love..(it)"?

~~~
cabmille
I would like to discuss my ideas with someone who, like me, is interested in
dating apps and who can see the problems of building them in a technical way.

------
cybernomad99
The real cost is customer acquisition. If you can get that figured out, you
have a winner. I am open to collaboration deal, and you can contact on IRC

[http://www.digi-go.com/creativearmy](http://www.digi-go.com/creativearmy)

------
professorTuring
I'm interested as well, my brother in law is in the business of
dating/friendship and maybe we can partner up =)

professorturing [at] gma... com

------
steveinator
Does anyone else find this incredibly ironic?

------
xbrahaxz
email me: xbrahaxz@gmail.com

background: www.about.me/brycedbayens

